# Is this normal?



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bailey seems to have a funny, unsteady gait when he walks. He does just fine when he runs, but walking is a little lopsided. Is that normal at 8 weeks? And I have one other question, Cagney has been nose butting Bailey today which reminded me she did the same thing the first few days with Milo. What on earth does that mean?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Geri!
Post a video!! I'm sure everyone would love to see some more of Bailey! As far as the walk.. i have no idea.... 
What breeder did u get him from?

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He came from Prairiwind. I suspect it might be just his age, but I have no experience with a hav puppy this young.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I think 8 weeks is a bit young to be away from his mom and littermates....but....my "animals" will be 9 weeks old on Sunday. They all have pretty steady gaits, but sometimes they still stumble and fall over~ they are still babies!! :biggrin1:
But yes, a video would def help to see what you are talking about~


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have no idea about the gait, but would love to see a video of the little cutie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry, he's actually almost 9 weeks. He was born March 1st. I suspect it's normal but it almost looks like a table with two opposing legs shorter than the others. Hard to describe. I will take video -- tomorrow.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He is one day older than my animals! They were born the 2nd~
When you get him to the vet, have them check his patella's and hips and make sure everything is ok~
Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - he just may feel a little off balance as a puppy - they do stumble sometimes. Also they can go through different growth spurts so they appear lopsided on occasion. But Katie is right - when he goes for his next shots or whatever your contract requires (within 72 hours to see a vet) have him check him out just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Geri - Are you taking him to the vet for an exam? My breeder required we take Beamer in for an exam within 48hrs of bringing him home...

Ryan


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

When Cooper was a pup, it looked like his back end would give out on him when he'd walk. Like his legs would give out. At first, it freaked me out, but the vet cleared him. And he grew out of it. Maybe cause they're still little guys.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow-----8 or 9 weeks seems so young to me..but IDK.Quince was older( 16weeks )when I got him.
I'd make sure your vet checks him over good like the others said.....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm trying to imagine the walk as you described it, but I'm not sure what you are seeing. Does it almost look like a little skip? Definitely ask your vet to do a full physical, including hip motion and patella movement. It is probably just puppy energy & movement, but it doesn't hurt to check.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

For sure check out the vet. Tito's daddy is out of Prairiwind =)

Cant wait to see the video!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was going to wait till Monday to take him to the vet since I had an appointment at work today, but the buyer cancelled so I think I'll take him in today. He runs great, it was just when he walked he looked a little off balance to me. Then again, when I really noticed it he was on grass, maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> For sure check out the vet. Tito's daddy is out of Prairiwind =)
> 
> Cant wait to see the video!


Who is Tito's dad?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Here most pups go to their new families at 8 wks...

And yes, they sometime can be a bit unstable... that's what makes it so amazing to see them still developing!

However, when you're not sure, then become sure and have it checked!

Pictures please?!?!?!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri, I cant comment on the walk, as I dont remember mine doing that.
But the nudging is I think a way of introduction, testing to see how Bailey will react, possibly a herding instinct, or simply just saying hello. If he isnt hurting Bailey I would not worry about it too much, Cagney is just trying to "play with the new toy" and see how it works!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We just got back from the vet. Aside from the fact that everyone was loving him up and oohing and aahing over him, he's in great shape. I love, love, love the particular vet we got today. She's only there on Mondays and Saturdays, the rest of the time she's in the city. She's apparently also appeared on Animal Planet. 

After checking him out and giving him a clean bill of health, she picked him up and kissed his belly. Gotta love that!!! So far everyone who has met him is absolutely smitten, this writer included. :biggrin1:

As for the group. Cagney is still nose butting him. I wonder if she's letting him know his place in the pack. Milo is tolerating him but so far otherwise unimpressed. Lacey has a "live and let live" attitude. She gives him space as long as he gives her the same.

Oh, and I think he's going to be a blimp. He weighed 4 lbs. 8 oz.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

So glad Bailey checked out fine. I've seen lots of adult dogs nose butt puppies - I think they are trying to figure out if they are a new toy to play with. ound: Seriously though, just supervise until everyone figures out where in the pecking order they belong. It's important to let them work it out themselves unless someone gets too rough.

I love the tummy kiss from your vet. She's a keeper.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, so glad Bailey checked out OK. That is so sweet that everyone is falling in love with him. Heck I'm falling in love just from his picture, lol.

I was thinking the same thing about Cagney maybe thinking he was a toy. Tessa nose butts things when she's trying to figure out what is is. That's so cute!

But I think we need a video to make sure that's what's going on :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so glad that Bailey has been cleared by your vet. But we still want to see the video of his cute little walk.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

He'll be the cutest blimp every! Hehehe. That is about a pound bigger than Toby at that age.


----------

